# First Time Smoking Jerky With new MES 30



## mathman (Dec 25, 2014)

So I got my Christmas gift today. Mes 30 Gen 1. Seasoned it today.

Tomorrow I'll be making jerky.

5 lbs deer back strap cut to strips.
Seasoning
This is my own creation of a recipe. I combined many recipes and created it. Hope it's ok.

5 lbs meat
1.5 tsp granulated garlic
1 tsp salt per lb meat
1/2 tsp cayenne powder
2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp onion powder
Lots of fresh ground pepper

I seasoned it at 7:15pm today












image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Dec 25, 2014





I'll start smoking at about 9:00am at 180*F for 2 hours with misquite wood chips. Then dry at 140*F till done.

What do yall think about my recipe?
What about my temps?

Thanks.


----------



## mathman (Dec 26, 2014)

Its smoking at 150*F so I have it set at thst. I'll do it there for 2 hours and then turn it down some, without smoke.

Hope it taste good.


----------



## mathman (Dec 26, 2014)

I ended up smoking it at 180 for 3 hours. At 150 it stopped smoking.

Now it's at 140. No smoke. Just drying.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 26, 2014)

MathMan said:


> So I got my Christmas gift today. Mes 30 Gen 1. Seasoned it today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be making jerky.
> 
> ...


You are probably going to get a few folks suggest using a cure in this recipe.


MathMan said:


> I ended up smoking it at 180 for 3 hours. At 150 it stopped smoking.
> 
> Now it's at 140. No smoke. Just drying.


Three hours at 180, I would have to say you cooked the meat not dried it.

Hopefully it will come out like you like it.

Keep us posted.


----------



## mathman (Dec 26, 2014)

I know people say use cure. I just didn't think it needed it smoking at that temp.

When I get my AMNPS I'll do it at low temp and use cure.

How do I know if it is cooked or dryed?


----------



## mathman (Dec 26, 2014)

Turned out horrible. I'll be throwing it away.

Maybe second try will be a charm.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2014)

Taste wise horrible or dried out horrible ?? I think you would be better doing a wet brine and let the meat soak for 24-48 hrs.


----------



## mathman (Dec 26, 2014)

It taste ok. It's just kindof soft. Like cooked steak. Could I dehydrate it to make it more crisp?

It's not what I'm used to.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 27, 2014)

Definitely wasn't dried and as SQWIB says sounds like   you cooked it .No idea about dehydrating it now ??  Hit the search bar at the top and check out all the jerky recipes and methods for your second batch. Don't give up because homemade jerky is the best !


----------



## sqwib (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not going to go into all the processes. But many folks run it at 160 for a little bit then dry at a lower heat. It don't take much time to get the meat to 160 throughout..
I now use cure and dry it at around 120 IIRC... its been a while. Lol.
You can click on my signature that says SQWIBS cooks all in one place.
There is a jerky section... a bit dated but may help you out.


----------



## mathman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm going to buy a A-MAZE-N pellet smoker and try again at a lower temp.

Thanks for the help:).


----------



## unkerdas (Feb 16, 2015)

definately get that cold smoker ...i added a cold smoker on my mes because it wasnt smoking at low temps..you wont regret it especially if you plan on doing alot of jerky...good luck !!!


----------

